# Under stair storage cabinet with open tread stairs



## jfwibberley (28 Sep 2021)

Hi, 

I've been asked to install some under stair storage cupboards, but they have an open tread staircase. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get around this. The customer has suggested boarding it up with a long piece of MDF to go along the underside of the steps to create a flat surface on the underside of the steps. But my issue with this is that there will be pockets for dust / things to falll through. also I'm not sure how it will look seeing it through the gaps in the wooden steps. I've also considered boarding up the risers but can't think of a good way of doing it on this design of staircase.

Any help would be appreciated!

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## minilathe22 (28 Sep 2021)

one solution would be to carpet the stairs?


----------



## baldkev (28 Sep 2021)

I would probably steer them towards a 'freestanding' unit that you can take away without leaving damage.... maybe a tgv sloped roof or something that wont look like it's been boxed in.... 
Or a series of stacked boxes with doors or drawers... maybe mdf boxes, faced with 20x20 pine and painted? 

Built in may look odd. Is there a wider photo, showing the string and current gap?


----------



## jfwibberley (29 Sep 2021)

baldkev said:


> I would probably steer them towards a 'freestanding' unit that you can take away without leaving damage.... maybe a tgv sloped roof or something that wont look like it's been boxed in....
> Or a series of stacked boxes with doors or drawers... maybe mdf boxes, faced with 20x20 pine and painted?
> 
> Built in may look odd. Is there a wider photo, showing the string and current gap?



Thanks for the reply. What do you mean by tgv sloped roof? On the freestanding unit? Yeah that's an idea. Here's a wider photo


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (29 Sep 2021)

It looks fro the photo that the back of the tread falls somewhere in line with the riser. Is it possible to fix a piece of veneered ply to the back and close the riser off. It could then be finished to match the stair.


----------



## baldkev (29 Sep 2021)

jfwibberley said:


> Thanks for the reply. What do you mean by tgv sloped roof? On the freestanding unit? Yeah that's an idea. Here's a wider photo



Yes, tongue and groove boards with a v joint, with the v joint topside so you see it through the stairs.... its mostly about making something to fit in there without trying to be part of the stairs..... i don't think it'll be very easy to create something built in that looks like its meant to be there.... it'll always look like an add on.


----------



## Sandyn (29 Sep 2021)

I would add a piece of translucent Perspex below/in front of each riser to close it off, then add LED lighting behind each step to create a feature. There are lots of options how it could be done, WiFi control, colours, whatever, then add the long strip of MDF


----------



## daftdog (30 Sep 2021)

I was led to believe that if you want to carpet a staircase you need to fill in those vertical spaces


----------



## Sandyn (30 Sep 2021)

daftdog said:


> I was led to believe that if you want to carpet a staircase you need to fill in those vertical spaces


To carpet it properly, you would need a solid riser, but the carpet could be on the strip of MDF running behind the stairs. That might look OK.


----------

